# Creamy Sausage and Potato Soup



## lovestoeat

[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]_Creamy Sausage and Potato Soup_[/FONT]
_source: www.fusionrecipe.com_

[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]_A spicy creamy sausage soup full of flavor from a medley of vegetables and herbs simmered to perfection._ [/FONT]


*[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]Ingredients:[/FONT]*


[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]1 cup potatoes[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]1 medium onion[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]3 cloves garlic[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]1 cup chorizo sausage ( or hot italian sausage or any spicy sausage)[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]1 cup milk (whole or 2%)[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]salt/pepper[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]3 cups chicken broth[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]1 cup peas (frozen ok)[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]1-2 carrots[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]2 ribs celery[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]1 zucchini[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]1 tsp thyme[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]1 tsp oregano[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]2-3 tbsp vegetable oil[/FONT]

*[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]Directions:[/FONT]*

[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]If raw, bake sausage in oven at 350F for 20-25 minutes or until almost fully cooked. Save sausage drippings for soup.[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]Dice all vegetables and sausage.[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]Fry onion, garlic in oil until slightly browned[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]Add potato and fry until a little starchy[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]Add sausage and stir until slightly browned. [/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]Add diced carrots, celery, zucchini, peas, thyme and oregano. Add sausage drippings.[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]Add chicken broth and let boil once.[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]Add salt/pepper to taste.[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]Let simmer for 1 hr if possible for best flavor.[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]Serve with grilled cheese sandwich or crackers.[/FONT]
Looking for an easier version of this recipe? Click on http://fusionrecipe.com/index.php?v...e-and-potato-soup&option=com_content&Itemid=2


----------



## karenlyn

This sounds really good.  Have you tried it?  Did you use a hard chorizo sausage, or soft chorizo?


----------



## lovestoeat

i actually used hot italian sausages, since that was what i had in my fridge.  you could use chorizo - i assume when you say "soft kind" you meant raw, and not smoked?  i like the raw kind, i dont particularly like the smoked flavor and i think that the raw kind has more natural flavors to add to the soup.  but you could use either one, depending on your taste and preference.


----------

